# Wie eng müssen Knieschoner sein?



## Conr0sen (6. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Ich habe mir die Tage die Bliss Knieschoner in L gekauft. Habe auf ner Internetseite eine Größentabelle gefunden gehabt, meine Wade und Oberschenkel ausgemessen und kam dann auf L. 
Allerdins hocken die verdammt eng. 
Deswegen meine Frage, wie eng müssen die Dinger wirklich hocken?
Ich glaube ich brauche eher XL. L hockt sehr eng und ich glaube kaum das ich die Dinger lange tragen kann, geschweigeden lange Bergauf fahren. 
Wie eng hocken die bei euch? Spürt ihr das Pad beim eingeknickten Bein arg auf die Kniescheibe drücken?


----------



## zwehni (7. Juli 2014)

ALso ich hab die 661 Rage, die haben Klettverschluss Straps ums genau zu justieren, die Bliss haben meines Wissens keine, right?

Die Schoner sollten so eng sein, dass sie nicht verrutschen, aber auch nicht großartig die blutzufuhr hemmen. Also wenn du das Knie anwinkelst sollte das Pad nicht verrutschen, sonst ist ja die Schutzwirkung hinüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chumbajk1 (7. Juli 2014)

ich fahre seit jahren nur 661,hatte davor mal speedstuff,die taugten nichts.meine sitzen stramm,verrutschen kein stück und lassen mir alle bewegungen zu.wenn du willst mess ich mal nachher meine waden aus und dann kannste schauen ob wir da auf ein nenner kommen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conr0sen (7. Juli 2014)

Meine sitzen auch sehr stramm, würden laut Größentabelle auch passen. Nur finde ich drückt das Pad bei angewinkeltem Bein Stark auf die Kniescheibe. Also richtig angenehm ist es nicht wirklich. Sitz wie meine Lederkombi auf dem Motorrad, nur das ich auf dem Motorrad den Vorteil habe das ich mich nicht groß bewegen muss.


----------



## hans7 (8. Juli 2014)

Wie treffend, dass so ein Thread eröffnet wurde, hatte soeben die gleiche Frage:
Schwanke bei den RaceFace Ambush zw. S und M: S sitzt sehr straff und M etwas locker, so dass ich wohl die S nehme. Auch in Anbetracht, dass sich die Schoner mit der Zeit noch etwas ausleiern. 

Kauft ihr lieber stramm sitzend oder locker sitzend. Wobei nur stramm sitzend dann auf den Trails wohl hält, während locker zum rutchen neigt.

Somit habe ich mir meine Frage wohl selbst beantwortet ;-)


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (8. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre die IXS Cleaver. Habe mir M und L bestellt. Habe die kleinere Größe genommen, weil ich es als angenehmer empfand, wenn die so schön stramm sitzen. Allerdings habe ich zwischen Knieprotektor und Kniescheibe noch etwas Luft. Ich denke nicht, dass die Schoner auf die Kniescheibe drücken sollten. Das klingt ungesund.


----------



## Conr0sen (9. Juli 2014)

Das stimmt, das klingt ungesund. Ich denke ich werde die Dinger in XL umtauschen. Kommt ja auch nicht nur auf den Waden- und Oberschenkel Umfang drauf an, sondern auch wie weit das Knie raussteht. Ist bei jedem Menschen ja auch verschieden. 
Wenn XL dann wesentlich zu groß ist gehen die auch zurück und ich bestell mir die leichteren von Bliss.


----------



## hans7 (13. Juli 2014)

Habe jetzt das ganze Wochenende die Ambush in S und M probiert und bin bei der Auswahl immer noch unschlüssig:
S sitzt gut straff, die Straps muss ich kaum anziehen, damit sie eng genug sind. 
M sitzt nicht ganz so straff, aber trotzdem gut. Die Straps und gerade die hintere Abdeckung muss ich schon etwas mehr anziehen. 
Also passen beide Größen derzeit sehr gut.

Problem: Da mit zunehmenden Trainingszustand die Beine auch dicker werden, könnten die S zu eng werden, gerade an der Wade habe ich kaum noch Spiel bei den S, da haben die M noch mehr Potenzial. Andersrum genau beim Oberschenkel, da habe ich gut Spiel bei den M.
So könnte M am Saisonanfang zu groß sein und S wiederum gegen Mitte der Saison zu klein.

Ihr versteht mein Dilemma? Ich bin ganz genau zwischen beiden Größen. Wie stark geben solche Schoner noch nach? Welche Größe würdet ihr hier nehmen.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (14. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Ich habe mich für die kleinere Größe entschieden. Von Vielfahrern wurde mir zugetragen, dass die Schoner sich natürlich noch ein bisschen dehnen und unter Umständen nach ein paar Jahren Gebrauch auch ein bisschen "ausleiern".


----------



## clemsi (14. Juli 2014)

ich hatte vor knapp 2 Jahren die oneal Sinner in M geholt- schwankte damals auch zwischen M und L, wobei M auch relativ straff saßen. Mittlerweile (wahrscheinlich ist der Zenith einfach überschritten) fühlen sie sich an wie XL, die Straps kann ich nicht enger ziehen und sie halten auch nur noch bedingt - ich würde auf alle Fälle zu den strafferen greifen.


----------



## hans7 (15. Juli 2014)

Hmm, ihr lasst mich an meiner Entscheidung jetzt M zu nehmen etwas zweifeln.
Vielleicht sei noch dazu zu sagen, dass ich gerade die komplette Ambush Serie, also Knie-, Ellbogen- und Knie/Schienbeinschutz daheim habe.
Ellbogen wird definitiv M: S bekomme ich nur mühsam auf den Ellbogen gerutscht
Knie/Schienbein definitiv auch M: hier bekomme ich bei S die Wade kaum zu
und Knie habe ich ja bereits geschrieben ;-)

Übrigens zur Info: Bei 661 würde ich raten immer eine Nummer kleiner zu nehmen. Aber mir passen hier selbst die S Ellbogenschoner der Rage nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

